# i lost my best friend today



## DuffyDuck

So sorry to hear about your loss, he looks wonderful. Can't believe he was only 11 when he went.

Big hugs, and don't hold those tears back xxxxx


----------



## gigem88

I am so sorry to hear this, lots of hugs being sent your way.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Speed Racer

My very deepest condolences. Many of us know what it's like to lose our special horse.

I know you're hurting right now, but please don't try to remake any other horse into Comet's image. It's not fair to either Comet or the new guy.

The beauty of horses is that each one has their own specialness, and when you're ready, one of them will call to your heart.

Godspeed, good horse.


----------



## stacysills02

im so sorry to here about your horse. he was still young. hug sent your way


----------



## mls

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## livestoride

So sorry for your loss. One day, not too far away, you will be able to remember all the love you shared with a smile and those memories will turna bad day into a great one. Take your time and allow a new friend into your heart when you are ready.


----------



## tinyliny

Thank you for sharing your feelings, though it must have been hard. A sad day for you, so sorry.


----------



## brackenbramley

hope your ok  its so hard i lost star in may and he was only 13 sending you much love xxx My partner got me a big canvas done of him its in our hallway as soon as you walk through the door, it made me cry so much to start with but its strangely comforting now. He was beautiful horse you definately suited each other xxx


----------



## Marlea Warlea

I'm so sorry to hear that. 
Big hugs for you, it'll all get better soon, promise


----------



## amp23

So sorry for your loss.. ((hugs)) don't hold the tears back, you're going through a hard time.


----------



## whatshername

thank you so much everyone
the tears have been flowing non stop
i as well as my family, friends, lesson kids, and the horse community around my house are devastated
especially my one lesson girl who has loved and rode him all show season is equally as crushed
my neighbors probably think a person has died because we have been getting visitors, flowers, and fruit baskets sent to our house


----------



## DrumRunner

*Hugs* I am extremely sorry for your loss. Prayers sent your way.


----------



## AlexS

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cacowgirl

So sorry about your loss-he was a beautiful horse & looks like he was loved by many. I hope you will open your heart to another though & give a chance to another horse that may need you when the time comes.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

He had a great home and a great life, just think of all the great things you have accomplished. Better yet, right them down on here, it will make you feel better.


----------



## waresbear

A very lucky horse to have you love him as you did. Condolences.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I'm so sorry for your loss, he was gorgeous.


----------



## whatshername

caseymyhorserocks said:


> He had a great home and a great life, just think of all the great things you have accomplished. Better yet, right them down on here, it will make you feel better.


i've been thinking for days of how to respond to this without underwriting or overwriting about him
and so i will try;

like anyone or animal, there are good times and there are bad times
and that horse and i have had our battles, our heartfelt moments, he has seen me at my worst, at my best, we have watched each other grow, and tackled every new obstacle together
i got him by accident, and 10 years later i can say that it was just a blessed miracle that the original horse we went to buy got sold just as we pulled up

comet split starlite, had no name at the time, was scared of humans, and had so many health problems
he was a complete untouched blank slate
we had to keep him at the seller for a month to give us enough time to halter break him, and bring him home
i didn't know what i was getting myself into being inexperienced and only 12 at the time and neither did my family

i was mocked, especially by my trainer
but i went down every day for years rain, snow, or blistering heat to take care of my new precious baby
i went to my trainer with every question i had and read up on books to further my intelligence

as the years went on, we both grew up, and more experienced
and as years went on the mockery turned into appreciation and honor
he went from a blank slate to being extremely versatile
that horse could literally do anything from driving a cart to western pleasure to games to jumping
as the years went on we only became closer and our love attracted a lot of attention
I met so many beautiful people wherever we went that have still stuck by my side so many years later just because of him
And trust me we went everywhere
As the years windled down we went to 4-h shows, breed shows, camping trips, fairs, and rode in parades
But 2009-2010 we did take a break from all the shows and traveling
It was becoming too much and we both needed to just enjoy riding without being judged


as time passed people came to me asking me to ride their horses, proposed job offerings which included training race horses (which i did for four years) 
at the age of 20 I became a lesson instructor and let my lesson children ride him
and I can say it was the proudest moment watching my first lesson child ride around the arena on comet 
my creation, my teacher, my learner, my best friend 
he was there when i needed him the most during my mom’s divorce (two of them), bad break ups, and lonely days
always there to take me for a good ride and would let me hug him and cry without so much as shifting his weight

this is becoming longer than I intended
I could write an entire book on everything that we accomplished, all the lives that we touched, and the love that we shared together
I am just so thankful that 2011 we gave it our all 
I showed comet the entire season, along with my lesson girl, for the first time in 2 years and we were better and more refreshed than ever
January is the year end award banquet and it is going to be very tough accepting those awards for the time last time without him
I will never find another horse like him but I hope I can love one just as much when the time is right
I plan to find a young jet black horse to train, and when I come back, I am coming back into the game hard
For now I am taking a break from riding and working with the horses and just taking care of myself
Until we meet again my beloved friend, until we meet again<3
May 6, 2000-November 20, 2011


----------



## gunslinger

Wow.....

Beautiful.....

How much we all come to love our horses....I only hope I'm loved as much as I love my horses.

I've read through, and maybe I missed it.

If you'll forgive my forwardness, please, how did Comet pass? 

As I post, I'm looking at a picture of my Comet which was with me some 20+ years ago.

I know it's not easy learning to live without him after such a loss, but I'd guess there's another horse just waiting to steal your heart again......

Hang in there young lady......


----------



## Cacowgirl

I love your tribute to your much loved horse-it has moved me to tears-I'm just a little more emotional than usual as I had to put down our old Lab yesterday,it's so hard outliving our four-footed friends. I'm glad though that this year was positive in so many ways for both of you. You gave him a wonderful life.


----------



## RusticWildFire

I'm so sorry for your loss... He was very beautiful!


----------



## whatshername

Cacowgirl said:


> I love your tribute to your much loved horse-it has moved me to tears-I'm just a little more emotional than usual as I had to put down our old Lab yesterday,it's so hard outliving our four-footed friends. I'm glad though that this year was positive in so many ways for both of you. You gave him a wonderful life.


so sorry to hear 
i almost lost my dog two weeks ago 
he got hit by a car
he pulled through though but i was a wreck waiting for the verdict because they thought he had blood in his lungs
its just been a bad month for me 



gunslinger said:


> Wow.....
> 
> Beautiful.....
> 
> How much we all come to love our horses....I only hope I'm loved as much as I love my horses.
> 
> I've read through, and maybe I missed it.
> 
> If you'll forgive my forwardness, please, how did Comet pass?
> 
> As I post, I'm looking at a picture of my Comet which was with me some 20+ years ago.
> 
> I know it's not easy learning to live without him after such a loss, but I'd guess there's another horse just waiting to steal your heart again......
> 
> Hang in there young lady......


thank you so much 
and its ok its easier for me to talk about it now
he got colic for the first time in all 10 years i've had him
it just went from good to worse so fast
i was there all day sunday trying to save him
we have him a shot and tried to call a vet immediately when we noticed he was acting strange at 7 am but had trouble reaching one because apparently a lot of horses were sick that day
so the vet didn't show up until noon
he wasn't responding to bedamine (sp?) which the vet instructed every 5 to 6 hours
i also took him on a trailer ride which was also suggested
i walked him so much and tried to keep him up but as time went on he couldn't get up and i had to sit up him to keep him from thrashing until the vet came
she tried everything she could but it wasn't enough 
she said he was twisted and surgery was just too expensive
it was so hard to make the decision and say goodbye


----------



## Cacowgirl

I'm so sorry to hear that-yes, colic can come out of the blue-I lost a beloved mare to that & she had a 3 month old foal! I had an autoposy done because I couldn't believe she was gone so quick, but she had a lot of worm damage that was probably going back to her first years even before I got her. The vet said I made the right decision, but I still wish I had her-she was my heart horse. I truly send you healing vibes & hope you mind will become easier & the good memories will overshadow all this.


----------



## SorrelHorse

I'm so sorry for your loss. Take some time to cry it out...That's the best therapy for all of this. Don't bottle up the emotions, because no good comes from that.

He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## diggerchick

I'm sorry  the loss of a horse is like a loss of our own children.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

